# Need a new saddle!



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm looking for a new saddle and the local saddle shop has king and royal king series roughouts, rompers and all around saddles for very good prices.(350-200 new.) Are these good brands? I need a pleasure seat, my trail saddle makes me sit odd as its not shaped on the seat. What are your recommendations? I can only stay around 350$ as I'm also buying my trainers show saddle. Thank you!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Reviews say they are not good Trail Saddles

I have seen 3 myself with broken trees, used only a few times


.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking, pretty much any western saddle that sells for less than $500 new is going to be a piece of junk. I'm sure there are some smaller private makers out there that are exceptions (like Corriente, they are relatively inexpensive, but still good quality), but any mass produced saddle that runs that cheap is going to be something made in India or Pakistan or Mexico out of a cardboard tree and sub-par quality leather.

Have you searched your local craigslist or even Ebay for a used name brand saddle?


Oh, ETA, if you start browsing Ebay, avoid those "saddle packages" like the plague.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh ok. ^^ the guy gets them from tack auctions in bulk, and everything in his store is cheap. 
I like this saddle also. 
Double S Work & Trail Saddle in Work at Schneider Saddlery

Ill start looking on cl. Lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you could save money for a bit longer, you could likely go with a Corriente (I know I pimp their name on the forum a lot, but they are really great quality saddles for those of us on a tight budget) and even get it customized. I got my custom ranch saddle from them and it totaled out to only $685 and it is strong, sturdy, nice to look at, and comfortable.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I found this statement interesting from SSTack on the Trail/Trainer saddle:"Built on a lightweight wood reinforced fiberglass tree with a 5 year warranty" Now I've seen many fiberglass reinforced wood trees but I wonder how wood is used to reinforce fiberglass trees. Oh, and the 5 yr warranty - is it applicable as long as the saddle doesn't leave the store? This saddle is of questionable quality. As the saying goes "Looks good from afar but far from good".


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I looked at the Corriente and found the website, what do they usually cost and how would you order one? Is it stock type orders or custom?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As far as I know, you can buy either stock or custom. I think they keep the ones pictured on their site in stock but I'm not sure. When I ordered mine, I knew it would be a custom order so I didn't even think about what might be in their stock. You can call and ask about their pricing as I'm not sure what exactly you're wanting or how much they might want for it. Their customer service is very good and should be able to answer all your questions.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I talked about it with my mom and she said 400$ is our limit. I really liked their reining saddles too. D: What other brands are good? Ive seen a lot of Circle y and double Ts around, what do you think about them?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Look for used saddles if that is your budget. Circle Y's are way better than double T saddles.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, thanks.  sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would really go for a Corriente or a used name brand saddle, like circle Y, Billy cook (the ones from OK, NOT Texas) tex tan etc. Stay away from double T, circle S ect they are all crap and are not worth the shipping cost... Really just read, read, read about saddles. If you spend the time you can find a nice used saddle for cheap. Save for a little longer and you can get your self a nice saddle heck maybe even a new corriente. I believe they range from like $550-$700 depending on what you want ofcoarse


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I found a Congress Leather show saddle that is 5 years old ( not used often) 
Are these ok too? 
I got in contact with corriente, the cheapest is their barrel saddles at 495? I need a pleasure/show seat for every day use. :/
I've been looking around for the names stated before, but no one has what Im looking for. lol.


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, but I've heard nothing but bad things about these brands.  For a cheap but good quality saddle, I'd say your best bet is to look for a used one if you can. I'm sure there's something else you could find that works, though!

Good luck!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you're looking for a trail saddle, check out Abetta saddles

they are cheap in price but great quality. I know a lot of people scoff at synthetic but hey it's comfortable to ride in all day and easy to clean.

a brand new one for the basic saddle is $400, but you can find them used cheaper (might take some searching as they are not often given up)


----------

